# Is this a good price for an XDM?



## flatoutfishin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Looking at an XDM .40 OD green frame, blue slide for $577 + FFL fee of $35. This is the gun I want and think its a good deal, what do you think?


----------



## icanoutfishu13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i am new here but not new to guns. I also have been looking at xdm's and i don't know if i would say that is a great price but it is very fair. That is really close to the prices i have seen in my area and some of the internet sites that sell guns. From what i have seen they range from around $575-$650. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## icanoutfishu13 (Jul 21, 2009)

:anim_lol: just noticed our user names kinda funny to me.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

I just bought a XDM 9mm through a seller on Gunbroker for $499.00 + $25 in shipping. Also, it is the OD Green gun with case, ect. I won't mention the seller unless its permitted and someone asks. Yes, its new.


----------



## Gap38 (Aug 19, 2009)

From most of the prices I have seen around here that is a good price for the two tone model. I got mine when they first came out from my regular dealer and they were in such high demand he upped his prices after he sold me mine.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

499 would be awesome.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

flatoutfishin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking at an XDM .40 OD green frame, blue slide for $577 + FFL fee of $35. This is the gun I want and think its a good deal, what do you think?


Well your total cost after tax would still be less than I paid for mine so I think it would be a fair price.
Mine was around 650.00 and I think my XDm is worth it.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

What's the difference, $50 heare or there for the gun "you want". If $50 makes that much difference, the gun is too expensive for you. It's nice to get a great deal you can brag about, but I would gladly pay a few extra g-backs for the gun I want.
MW


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought my XDm Stainless & Black for $679 minus 10 % sale - minus $18 store credit. So around $599

Cabela's has the all black XDm on sale right now for $575 again, in Fort Worth Texas.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

mrwizardly said:


> What's the difference, $50 heare or there for the gun "you want". If $50 makes that much difference, the gun is too expensive for you. It's nice to get a great deal you can brag about, but I would gladly pay a few extra g-backs for the gun I want.
> MW


Yup. I looked a long time for a Bersa HiCapacity 9mm Pro in my area, and could never find them. Bersa 380 models and ProUC models found frequently, but the HC Pro just was not there.
I ordered one from Buds and in the end it was 50 to 60 more that what I would have paid if I could have found it locally. But the pistol is a great gun and even at 450 it is still a good deal.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

mrwizardly said:


> What's the difference, $50 heare or there for the gun "you want". If $50 makes that much difference, the gun is too expensive for you. It's nice to get a great deal you can brag about, but I would gladly pay a few extra g-backs for the gun I want.
> MW


:smt023

This is so true -

Whether it's guns or camera's.

I used to shop so hard to save $25 or $50 and ran around in circles & waited and waited.

I still shop, but if it's a gun (anything) that I really want and it's just a few more $$ than I want to pay.

I think back in the day it was called "Penny Wise Pound Foolish"

I buy it!

:smt1099


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

flatoutfishin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking at an XDM .40 OD green frame, blue slide for $577 + FFL fee of $35. This is the gun I want and think its a good deal, what do you think?


Well this is $507 Shipped http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/197/products_id/32515


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I will CONTINUE to shop around for the BEST price when I buy a gun. Seems like a no brainer!! You can do a fair check of available sources on the net in less than a hour or two. I don't know about you, but to me there seems to be a recession going on.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

As of today, the best price I can find online is $520 for all back XDM (plus $50 for SS/Black) and $25 shipping plus FFL. So happened that I found a $10 FFL near my area :mrgreen: so for as little as $555, I can have an all black XDM or $605 for bi-tone.

I really like the bi-tone but the SS/black rust issues I've been reading recently gets me thinking about the all black now.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the SS/Black XDm and I've never had a speck of trouble with it.










No rust on mine ever.

It's handled daily.

There might be some exaggeration on the internet.

Not often, but some people make a mountain out of mole hills to get attention. :smt033

In my extended family we own 4 XD's or XDm's - no rust on any of them

:smt1099


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> Well, I will CONTINUE to shop around for the BEST price when I buy a gun. Seems like a no brainer!! You can do a fair check of available sources on the net in less than a hour or two. I don't know about you, but to me there seems to be a recession going on.


Well, here's how I meant the statement. If you can get a gun at $525 locally, or order one online for $500, I say buy the one for $525, even $550, because you can handle it, check it out, and actually "see" what you're getting. I hear people talking about saving $30 on a gun they send away for, when they could just forget about the hassles of sending away for one, like arranging an FFL, shipping costs and problems, and just plain waiting for it to come and not sure when it will arrive. Or, how about saving $25 by driving 50 extra miles to find the same gun? Time is money, driving is money, and stress free purchases are "in" for me. Bottom line: I would definitely spend a little more on a hassle free, in the hands, type purchase. *"A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush".*
Wiz


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

mrwizardly

I agree with you.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Where I live 50 miles is a minimum distance to travel to look at a gun, and NONE of the dealers in my area had one to look at. When I bought mine on Gunbroker the price was super excellent(499) with added $35.oo for transfer fees/shipping. Hassel free, you bet!! Just use a good dealer and shipping insurance. As far as handling the gun prior to buying; that's what over priced gunshows are for. I have purchased 5 handguns off GUNBROKER in the last year alone without a single glitch. All of them pass through a local dealer I am friends with and I buy my ammo, ect from him. Its a win/win.


----------

